#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chasing a Wild Dream

## Bruce Kekule

A video about Thailand's Amazing Wildlife in the Western Forest  Complex. From wild elephants to green peafowl, this film shows the world  the wildlife in the Kingdom's protected areas, and the need to save  this wonderful natural heritage for present and future generations to  come.








In the  heart of Southeast Asia, the Kingdom is blessed with some of the best  and last remaining examples of Asian animals and ecosystems that harbor  the tiger, leopard, elephant, gaur, banteng, wild water buffalo, tapir,  sambar, muntjac, gibbon, green peafowl, hornbill, plus thousands of  other amazing creatures and biospheres that have evolved over millions  of years and show-case Mother Nature and her magnificent beauty…!

Note: I have been away from Teakdoor for sometime. My reasons are simple: I have been involved in many projects and steady work in the Western Forest Cpmplex. I thought this video would be a good re-start point with an introduction to Thailand's 'Big Seven' plus other important species for the members. Enjoy...!

----------


## kingwilly

Nice one Bruce, love your work.

----------


## Mid

> I thought this video would be a good re-start  point with an introduction to Thailand's 'Big Seven' plus other  important species for the members.


Thanxs Bruce , appreciated as always  :Smile:

----------


## Jesus Jones

Beautiful!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

Thank you guys, It's always a pleasure...!

----------


## ltnt

Thanks Bruce, great work.  Welcome back.

----------


## Zooheekock

That's really cool. The Western Forest Complex includes Huai Kha Khaeng (ป่าห้วยขาแข้ง), right? Were you there? I've just read the เสือสอน books by ม.ล. ปริญญากร วรวรรณ so it's nice to see the video.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> That's really cool. The Western Forest Complex includes Huai Kha Khaeng (ป่าห้วยขาแข้ง), right? Were you there? I've just read the เสือสอน books by ม.ล. ปริญญากร วรวรรณ so it's nice to see the video.


Unfortunately, I don't read Thai so I don't know what book you are referring to. 

I prefer to generalize about where I now work. There are too many bad people out there after tigers and other animals for profit...! 

Poachers with rope and poison now are the greatest threat to Thailand's tigers....these people need to be caught and put in JAIL.....! The middlemen that buy wildlife and flash money around poor village folk near forests also need to be exterminated period....! Then and only then, could the animals of Thailand continue to survive......! As it is, 'big brother' China and 'little brother' Vietnam continue to fuel this deplorable black market trade in animal parts...When will it ever END....??

----------


## Zooheekock

Sorry. The books are Learning from Tigers (2 vols) by Prinyakorn Worawan (who also has a column in Matichon). He's a wildlife photographer who worked in Huai Kha Khaeng.

----------


## pescator

Great to see that these amazing animals still exist in Thailand.

----------


## chassamui

Excellent film Bruce. Obviously a great location for the top of the top end of the trophic pyramid.
How many hours film for the 10 minutes screen time?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great to see that these amazing animals still exist in Thailand.


Pescator,

Oh, it is even more amazing than this video. This unfortunately, is the last of its kind in Thailand and all I can say is, "I hope it will survive over time". That is the question..! More to follow.

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Sorry. The books are Learning from Tigers (2 vols) by Prinyakorn Worawan (who also has a column in Matichon). He's a wildlife photographer who worked in Huai Kha Khaeng.


I know him well but have not seen these tomes. I will have to get my hands on them as I love collecting wildlife books. Shane has been my friend for sometime but I have not seen him for awhile. Where did you pick them up?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Excellent film Bruce. Obviously a great location for the top of the top end of the trophic pyramid.
> How many hours film for the 10 minutes screen time?


It is a collection of videos captured over a 6-month period. Most of the footage in  my possession is 60 second clips. I pick the best and put it together in iMovie which is quite simple. More to follow. Thanks for your interest.

----------


## Zooheekock

Friends in high places! I'm impressed - I really enjoyed his books. Can't remember where I bought them, but I'd guess just from my local bookshop though they're published by OpenBooks and I'm pretty sure they sell online (Thai language only). They're not collections of photographs though - they're accounts of life in the forest and working as a wildlife photographer.

----------


## MisterDJW

great work!!!

----------

